# Custom drink menus Breville touch



## MarcoPolo (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi

Can someone help me to delete and rename some custom drinks that I have crated.

I tried to add new one, but tells me I have reached max. number of drinks, but I don't see how to remove

or edit old ones.


----------

